# Queries on bringing new laptop from Canada to India



## raksrules (Oct 31, 2008)

I have recently purchased a laptop from here in Canada.

Now the question is that i am coming back to India on 15th November. Since this is a new laptop and i am bringing it to India what things i have to take care of ? I mean i dont want to pay any charges to any customs etc. I suppose i can bring it as my personal laptop. I also plan to bring the laptop cardboard Box (but not with laptop inside, just some other things and put it in Check In baggage, I will be carrying the lappy as it is in my backpack which will be cabin luggage). 

What do you guys suggest ?

PS: Let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## Bandu (Oct 31, 2008)

More info - do you have a return ticket? I mean do you plan to go back to Canada?

You can bring a laptop. Should not be a problem, but who knows, just in case if it is one of your bad days, the customs people might question you about it, but they can't do much about that. Get rid of that cardboard box if possible. That would raise some eyebrows.

AFAIK (I don't have the source), if you are relocating permanently to India, you are allowed all your electronic goods (including a PC) as duty free if and only if they are atleast one month old.

But again (no source here too), a laptop is always allowed. That cardboard box might raise suspicion that you plan to do business with it (like sell it off for a profit in India). Try getting rid of the box.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^ Obviously, nobody would bother to bring the bulky box!

(Before discarding the box, make sure you cut the model, bar code and other stickers off it).


----------



## Bandu (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^ He clearly said that he intends to bring back the box.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

From Canada?? I think they use *110 V* AC there, be careful !!!!!!!!

*treehouse.ofb.net/go/en/voltage/Canada

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## raksrules (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys

Actually i m in Canada for work purpose and now am leaving and coming back to India. I am not sure if i will ever go back to Canada. I mean this is a return from Canada back to India. Now about the box, yes , i did plan to get the box (but not with laptop in it but putting something else like clothes and putting the box in check in baggage). But now as infra said, it is better if i cut the labels and other details from the box and get those cardboard pieces (how dumb of me, mujhe yeh idea nahi aaya). I think that should not be a problem. Moreover we can carry one laptop without any restriction, AFAIK

@NucleusKore

Yes, its 110 Volts here but i have got the adaptor with the laptop which has  rating of 110 to 240 volts, but the only issue will be finding a three pin plug for it to fit into sockets in India. I do have a American tourister travel adaptor which has a two pin male connector and a 3pin female connector and that works fine. So i think there shouldnt be a problem on the voltage front.

It is like this:

*www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=306808&id=prod4022024


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2008)

Just get a cheap 3 pin flat head to round head converter in India for about 30bucks or so. The charger will work just fine.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 1, 2008)

^Yes, it's available here 

And yes you can bring your laptop as planned


----------



## R2K (Nov 7, 2008)

^^

did u bring ur laptop without paying any customs duty ??????????????????


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 7, 2008)

1 personal laptop per person is allowed by indian customs tax free. not any more.

box shouldnt be an issue..


----------



## raksrules (Nov 7, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> did u bring ur laptop without paying any customs duty ??????????????????




I am still not back. Will be returning next weekend. will update then


----------

